# Good Sausage Info



## BGKYSmoker

If y'all are interested. Some of the cultures may not be available here in the USA.

*FERMENTED & CURED SAUSAGES*
Uncooked fermented sausages such as Italy's salame, Spain's chorizo, Germany's bierwurst and France's saucisson sec, all originate from the ancient art of salting, curing, fermenting and drying meat to create a long-lasting, stable product. Today, much of the past's guesswork and dangers are gone, with beneficial inoculated cultures produced under hygienic conditions able to give excellent stability, flavour and colour to every batch.


*AMERICAN STYLE*
e.g. *American pepperoni, Summer sausage, Lebanon Bologna,*_ etc._
For these sausages, typically no nitrate is added to the meat and fermentation occurs above 32°C for less than 15 hours (very fast) to a pH below 4.8. Production is usually around 2 to 3 weeks, with water activity above 0.90 (semidry) . Finished products are typically cooked and smoked, often right after fermentation.

SUITABLE CULTURES
*LHP DRY*
An extra fast culture perfect for making pepperoni type sausages. It contains both _Pediococcus pentosaceus _and_ Pediococcus acidilactici _bacteria and has been specifically formulated for fermentation temperatures between 26 and 38°C. Use when a pronounced tangy/acidified flavour profile is required.

*ADDITIONAL CULTURES
S-B-61*
A single strain culture (_Staphylococcus carnosus_) recommended in all sausage products where extra flavour or nitrate reductase activity is required. *S-B-61* helps achieve good colour formation and stability while bringing additional flavour development.
*BACTOFERM® F-LC*
A multi-culture product providing additional bio-protection against _Listeria monocytogenes _(an increasing contamination problem in salumi production). The culture works at a wide temperature range and is suitable for both short and traditional fermentation styles. Acidification depends on fermentation temp and typical usage gives a controlled, moderate pH-drop with mild acid formation, good colour stability and a rounded but mild flavour enhancement.

MOULD CULTURE (for unsmoked products)
*MOLD 600*
A fast-growing creamy white mould of wild flora with a distinctive fresh mushroom flavour. *Mold 600* is great for traditional salami styles dried at lower temperature and/or low humidity. The mould helps prevent excess surface drying and loss of lactic acid during maturation that can increase pH and result in less acidity/tangy flavours. By inoculating fermented sausages with a standardised mould culture, you can help protect them from undesirable mycotoxin moulds, yeasts and bacteria contamination.



*SOUTHERN EUROPEAN STYLE*
e.g. *Spanish Chorizo, Soppressata,* *Salami Milano, French Saucisson, *_etc._
These sausages typically have nitrate or nitrite/nitrate added, with fermentation between 18-24°C and pH kept above 5.0 over 40 hours (medium / traditional fermentation). Production usually last three weeks and the finished salamis are typically covered with mould. Water activity is below 0.90 (dry).

SUITABLE CULTURES
*T-SPX*
Recommended for semi-dry cured salumi (moulded or smoked) where a fairly slow fermentation, mild acidification and an aromatic profile is preferred. Gives a controlled and moderate pH-drop to produce a mild lactic acid taste with good colour formation and stability. Use to achieve a mild, rounded flavour typical of southern European salami types.
*SM-194*
Combines the best of several different bacteria strains to produce stable salamis with a pronounced 'Mediterranean' flavour. *SM-194 *offers good growth potential and the ability to suppress indigenous bacteria. _Pediococcus pentosaceus_ gives a mild lactic taste and accelerated pH-drop at higher temperatures, while two different _Staphylococci_ give more intense colour and mild aroma development.

The following products contain both starter and mould cultures, specially formulated for traditional and fast-fermented salami types.
*BACTOFERM® SM-194*
Perfect for traditionally fermented sausages with short production, giving a strong and stable colour with an aromatic flavour. Added yeast gives extra flavour development.
*BACTOFLAVOR® BFL-F07*
Gives quick and controlled acidification and a typical 'Mediterranean' salami character with a good aromatic profile.
*BACTOFLAVOR® Flora Italia*
Gives the distinctly smooth and gentle flavour of Italian salami but with fast acidification for added safety and stability.
*SAFEPRO® B-LC-007*
A combined culture providing fast acidification and an attractive 'Southern European' flavour profile, as well as control against _Listeria monocytogenes _contamination.


*NORTHERN EUROPEAN STYLE*
e.g. *German Bierwurst, Westphalian Salami, Danish Salami, *_etc_*.*
For this style of sausage, the minced meat typically has no added nitrate. Fermentation takes place between 22-26°C to a pH of around 4.5-4.8 and is relatively fast (around 30 hours). The salamis are typically smoked when the water activity is above 0.90 (semidry). Production time is less than 3 weeks.

SUITABLE CULTURES
*T-SC-150*
Contains both _Lactobacillus sakei _and_ Staphylococcus carnosus _bacteria to give a distinctly 'German' flavour with good acidification and a clear lactic acid taste. The _Lactobacillus sakei_ gives good growth potential and is able to suppress indigenous bacteria, while the _Staphylococcus carnosus_ gives good colour and a mild aroma.
*F-SC-111*
Performs in a similar way to *T-SC-150*, but results in a faster pH-drop (and thus a more 'tangy' finished flavour) by using a different amount and treatment of the applied _Lactobacillus sakei _bacteria.

ADDITIONAL CULTURES
*S-B-61*
A single strain culture (_Staphylococcus carnosus_) recommended in all sausage products where extra flavour or nitrate reductase activity is required. *S-B-61* helps achieve good colour formation and stability while bringing additional flavour development.
*BACTOFERM® F-LC*
A multi-culture product providing additional bio-protection against _Listeria monocytogenes _(an increasing contamination problem in salumi production). The culture works at a wide temperature range and is suitable for both short and traditional fermentation styles. Acidification depends on fermentation temp and typical usage gives a controlled, moderate pH-drop with mild acid formation, good colour stability and a rounded but mild flavour enhancement.

MOULD CULTURE
*Mold 600*
A fast-growing creamy white mould of wild flora with a distinctive fresh mushroom flavour. *Mold 600* is great for traditional salami styles dried at lower temperature and/or low humidity. The mould helps prevent excess surface drying and loss of lactic acid during maturation that can increase pH and result in less acidity/tangy flavours. By inoculating fermented sausages with a standardised mould culture, you can help protect them from undesirable mycotoxin moulds, yeasts and bacteria contamination.

ADDITIONAL CULTURE
*S-B-61*
A single strain culture (_Staphylococcus carnosus_) recommended in all sausage products where extra flavour or nitrate reductase activity is required. *S-B-61* helps achieve good colour formation and stability while bringing additional flavour development.

MOULD CULTURE
*MOLD 600*
A fast-growing creamy white mould of wild flora with a distinctive fresh mushroom flavour. *Mold 600* is great for traditional salami styles dried at lower temperature and/or low humidity. The mould helps prevent excess surface drying and loss of lactic acid during maturation that can increase pH and result in less acidity/tangy flavours. By inoculating fermented sausages with a standardised mould culture, you can help protect them from undesirable mycotoxin moulds, yeasts and bacteria contamination.


----------



## crazymoon

Rick, Good info, thanks for posting!


----------



## pc farmer

Good info.  I stickied it.


----------



## flatbroke

Awesome. That is a lot of typing


----------



## pushok2018

Thanks for the info, Rick!


----------



## JennyBee

Thanks for the info! Very helpful.


----------

